# المكتبة الالكترونية العامة > المكتبه الثقافيه > كتب الشعر والنثر والقصص والروايات >  عمارة يعقوبيان

## Secret

عمارة يعقوبيان للأديب علاء الأسوانى 

عمارة يعقوبيان هو أسم حقيقى لعمارة موجودة فعلا 
بشارع طلعت حرب بالقاهرة 
و الرواية بكل شخوصها و أبطالها 
و بكل ما حوته من رصد لحركة المجتمع المصرى 
فى الفترة من 1952 - 2002 


http://www.4shared.com/get/17913485/.../__online.html

----------

